# New hedgie will only eat junk food



## Bamahedgie (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi. I've had Henry for almost a week. I bought four different foods off the suggested dry cat food list. Henry wont touch any of these. They are all relatively low fat. The pet store gave me some Taste of the Wild cat food which is what they feed them. He has ate maybe one piece of this. The pet store didn't have the food the breeder was feeding in their inventory. Anyways, I syringe fed him some chicken soup canned kitten food mixed with baby food, crushed kibble, and a little water yesterday. That was messy. 
I put his regular kibble mix along with some of what I hand fed him in his bowl last night. On a whim and as an experiment I added one piece of my cats crappy Special Kitty indoor cat food to his bowl. This morning, on inspection, all he ate was the one piece of crappy food. So to confirm my results, I just gave him three pieces of the Special Kitty which he promptly gobbled up. 
My hedgie only likes crappy junk food. How do I get him to eat food that's good for him? I don't want him to starve.


----------



## Bamahedgie (Mar 17, 2011)

Please any suggestions?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

How old is henry?


----------



## Bamahedgie (Mar 17, 2011)

He's supposedly 5 months old.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Ok,I was going to say add some Royal Cannin BabyCat 34 if he was still a baby. hedgies stomachs can be easily upset with a sudden change in foods,the pet store should have knew this. That lowfat stuff is good food if you can get them to eat it lol. Almost all hedgies will eat the babycat if you are desperate try some of it mixed with the other foods. Some other members should chime in soon with more help.


----------



## Bamahedgie (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I'm going to keep putting fresh of the good foods in his bowl at night along with the junk. He has also not shown a whole lot of interest in meal worms. I've only got him to eat one so far. I think I will get some of the royal canin food since it's probAbly a heck of alot better than special kitty. I hope he starts eating the good stuff. His poop has been green too. I'm attributing this to stress and a change in diet (I hope that's all it is).


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I think most people on here will agree when I say that patience is key when trying to sort out a diet for your hedgie. Just keep giving the good stuff with a but of the junk. Pliny can be incredibly picky, absolutely refuse to eat one type of food for ages, then one morning it is all gone (he was like this with wet cat food).
Maybe try mixing a bit of the Special Kitty in with the good stuff in a container so that it all gets the same smell.


----------



## Bamahedgie (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. I will definitely try mixing the food together. That makes sense.


----------



## Bamahedgie (Mar 17, 2011)

I got Henry Hoover to eat three mealworms. I'm so happy. Now he just needs to eat the healthy food.


----------

